# Imperial Guard Vs Tau Questions



## orangeknight7 (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi, I'm some what new to 40K, and I play Imperial Guard, and lately I have been finding it very difficult to do anything to a tau play. Specifically, a tau player that uses 3 Hammer Heads with Rail guns and disruptor pods.

All of my las-cannon teams are killed within the first 2 turns from sub-munition blasts. Then the rail guns go to work on my Russ's, while crisis suits and stealth teams with air burst's and burst cannons respectively dismantle the my gun line of guard using a mixed assortment of Heavy Bolters, auto cannons and plasmas. 

I have tried DS stormies with meltas to deal with the hammer heads, but that has met with limited success; so i'm looking for any suggestions.


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

I havent fought many Tau players with my gaurd but I would have thought missile teams would do the job. Concentrated krak missiles will make short work of hammerheads and with the new blast rules frag missiles will make the Tau player think twice about concentrating his fire warriors.

The thing is, every Tau player worth a damn has a team of Broadside suits which are a royal pain in arse thanks to the new wysiwyg LOS rules (which I do like for the most part) and deep striking next to them isn't an option (but this is all covered in a tactica somewhere).

If you do find answers let me know


----------

